# ISO chicken breast ideas



## debbie24 (Oct 3, 2007)

i have 4 whole chicken breast thawing and i was wondering if anyone has suggestions on how to make them.  i was thinking simple seasoning and sticking it in the oven but i dont want it dry, what do you think? Would appreciate suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2007)

Do them in the oven. They don't have to be dry.

I cut them in half but you don't have to. Season and roast at 400F. If you take them out when the internal temperature hits 165 F, they won't be dry.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 3, 2007)

debbie24 said:


> i was thinking simple seasoning and sticking it in the oven but i dont want it dry


 
Dry chicken is a result of overcooking it, not the oven itself.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2007)

Are they boneless/skinless or is the bone in?


----------



## debbie24 (Oct 3, 2007)

they are bone in with skin.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually brine chicken breasts in abou 1 quart of water with 1/2C salt and 1/4C brown sugar for 20 minutes. You'll have no problem with dryness then.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2007)

You have plenty of time to brine - I really prefer to soak in buttermilk.  If you do brine be sure that you know if your chicken was injected with any type of solution first.  If your chicken has a higher solution of brine than your brining solution it will pull the salt out of the chicken - and you WILL get dry chicken.  So, just be sure your brining solution has a higher salt content - salt, brown sugar, smashed garlic cloves, fresh rosemary/thyme, oranges, limes, and I prefer apple juice over water.

Just to throw out one of our favorite comfort foods we like to simply coat the chicken in French's mustard, sprinkled with paprika, baked covered for awhile then finish uncovered.  The whole process shouldn't take more than 35 or so minutes depending on the size of the chicken breasts.


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 3, 2007)

I did some on the weekend for lunches.  I browned them in OO, added a few smashed garlic cloves and some sprigs of fresh savoury.  Finished them in the oven at 350 until done.  You can make a nice simple sauce from the juices and garlic.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a recipe I've been making for over 30 years - both for ourselves & for company.  It never fails to please & is easy to boot.  While the recipe does call for the bone-in skin-on breasts to be split, I'm sure whole breasts would work just as well, although with 4 "whole" breasts rather than halves, you might want to double up on the sauce.

*Chicken Parisienne*

*One pkg. (usually containing 2-3 pieces) bone-in, skin-on, split chicken breasts*
*One can Cream of Mushroom soup (the regular condensed version, NOT the "healthy no-fat" one)*
*1/2 to 3/4 soup-can of dry sherry*
*One can mushroom pieces, drained, OR one 8 oz. pkge. fresh button mushrooms, cleaned & sliced*
*One 8 oz. container sour cream*
*freshly ground black pepper*
*paprika*

*Preheat oven to 350.*

*In a pan large enough to hold all sauce ingredients, saute fresh mushrooms (if using) until brown & tender.  Remove from heat.  Stir in can of soup, & use soup can to measure in 1/2-3/4 can of dry sherry.  Stir to combine.  (If using canned mushrooms, just drain & combine with other ingredients in saucepan.)*

*Place chicken pieces skin-side down in greased baking dish & pour sauce mixture over (reserving saucepan to reheat sauce later).  Place in center of oven & bake for 20 minutes.  After 20 minutes, turn chicken pieces skin side up & continue to bake until done (depending on the size of the pieces, another 20-30 minutes).*

*When done, turn off oven, remove chicken pieces to a plate, & scrape sauce & juices back into the reserved saucepan.  Place chicken back into baking dish & back into turned off oven with door ajar to keep warm.*

*Meanwhile, over medium/low heat, add sour cream to sauce in saucepan & heat just until warmed through.  (Overheating or boiling will cause sour cream to curdle.  Won't affect the taste, just won't look as nice.)*

*Serve chicken with white rice - both with sauce poured over & sprinkled with a little paprika & freshly ground pepper to taste - along with plain boiled buttered baby carrots & a green salad.*


----------



## chave982 (Oct 4, 2007)

debbie24 said:


> i have 4 whole chicken breast thawing and i was wondering if anyone has suggestions on how to make them. i was thinking simple seasoning and sticking it in the oven but i dont want it dry, what do you think? Would appreciate suggestions. Thanks.


 
I don't know about everyone else, but I almost always cook bone-in chicken on the grill...it just tastes so RIGHT.  I save the oven for the boneless/skinless chicken.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 6, 2007)

I make breaded fried breast all the time. One of my daughters will not eat anything else.


----------

